# Review of WorldMark Schooner Landing - Secluded beach walks and the roar of the ocean.



## Clifbell (Nov 14, 2020)

Such an enjoyable stay at the WorldMark Schooner Landing in Newport, Oregon (just west of Corvallis, Oregon).  A wonderful location on the Oregon coast with easy access to a beach that is quiet and beautiful.  I often walked along the water and sat in the rocks while the Ocean waves came rolling up to my spot.

The room was a one Bedroom with a loft so it could sleep six people.   Worldmark owns 1/3 of the units, so you can also access this property through Interval International or RCI.  The staff was extremely helpful and there were no sales presentations.  It is about 1.5 miles north of Newport so it is very quiet.

Here is the video review of the room

Video Review of WorldMark Schooner Landing


----------



## Karen G (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for that nice review. Please also submit it to the TUG review section.


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 14, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for that nice review. Please also submit it to the TUG review section.


Thanks for the reminder... It is posted in the reviews now (at least on my dashboard)... I had a wonderful time at the resort.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 14, 2020)

Are the Ocean Front Units still shut down because of the erosion issues?


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 14, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Are the Ocean Front Units still shut down because of the erosion issues?


The worldmark Schooner Landing units were all open, but they are set back a little from the ocean....  It is a relaxing walk to the beach past a playground and the fire pits.


----------

